# βολονταρισμός



## nickel (Dec 12, 2014)

Πρέπει να παινέσω το Χρηστικό λεξικό που έβαλε στο λήμμα _βολονταρισμός_ την (αρνητική) σημασία που έχει γίνει αρκετά συνηθισμένη σε δημοσιογραφικά κείμενα, χωρίς να είναι βέβαιο ότι καταλαβαίνουν όλοι οι αναγνώστες τι ακριβώς σημαίνει.

3. (αρνητ. συνυποδ.) στάση, συμπεριφορά προσώπου ή ομάδας ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να επιβάλουν δογματικά ή/και αυταρχικά τις επιθυμίες τους. Πβ. ετσιθελισμός.

Είναι ωστόσο ακριβής ο ορισμός;

Παραθέτω για αρχή μερικά διαδικτυακά ευρήματα, από αυτά που βοηθούν στην αποκωδικοποίηση. Αρχίζω ωστόσο με ένα απόσπασμα στα αγγλικά, που πιστεύω ότι αποδίδει καλύτερα τη σημασία αυτής της χρήσης:

Thus, Bolshevik revivalism was closely connected with economic voluntarism — *the notion that willpower and enthusiasm could generate economic miracles*.
_The Cambridge History of the Cold War_, Volume 1 (page 452)
https://books.google.gr/books?id=x1U52FjcIOYC&pg=PA452#v=onepage&q&f=false

Και λίγες ελληνικές για αρχή. (Τα έντονα γράμματα, πριν και μετά, τα τόνισα εγώ.)

θεωρώ πως ο βολονταρισμός (*που συνοψίζεται στην ποπ κουλτούρα από το κοελικό σύμπαν που συνωμοτεί υπέρ σου, αν κάτι το θέλεις πολύ*) είναι μια κατάσταση που μπορεί να υπάρξει, το βλέπουμε συνεχώς γύρω μας.
http://www.techiechan.com/?p=1752

Ο βολονταρισμός του Στουρνάρα: «Πρέπει να πιστέψουν ότι υπάρχει φως στο τέλος του τούνελ»
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=377681

Η πολιτική είναι βολονταρισμός, αρχικά ενεργητικός (πίστη στη δύναμη της βούλησης του αντιπροσωπεύειν – «θέλω να σε αντιπροσωπεύσω για να κάνω αυτά»), κατόπιν, ή ταυτόχρονα, παθητικός (αποδοχή της βούλησης του αντιπροσώπου και πίστη σε αυτήν από τον αντιπροσωπευόμενο, άρα πίστη στη δύναμη της βούλησης του αντιπροσωπεύεσθαι – «θέλω να αντιπροσωπευθώ από εσένα για να κάνω, μέσω εσού, αυτά»). Χωρίς βολονταρισμό η πολιτική γίνεται φιλοσοφική ή ακαδημαϊκή αναζήτηση ει μη και εκζήτηση –«τρεις καθηγητές, την πατρίδα να την κλαις», κατά την παλαιά ρήση! Αρα πολιτική χωρίς πίστη του πολιτικού στη δύναμη της βούλησής του και αποδοχή αυτής από τον πολίτη, δεν νοείται.
http://topotami.gr/idisis/alexandros-filippidis-apotassome/


----------



## pidyo (Dec 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> 3. (αρνητ. συνυποδ.) στάση, συμπεριφορά προσώπου ή ομάδας ανθρώπων που πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να επιβάλουν δογματικά ή/και αυταρχικά τις επιθυμίες τους. Πβ. ετσιθελισμός.
> 
> Είναι ωστόσο ακριβής ο ορισμός;


Εγώ πρώτη φορά ακούω αυτό το νόημα της λέξης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Thus, Bolshevik revivalism was closely connected with economic voluntarism — *the notion that willpower and enthusiasm could generate economic miracles*.
> _The Cambridge History of the Cold War_, Volume 1 (page 452)
> https://books.google.gr/books?id=x1U52FjcIOYC&pg=PA452#v=onepage&q&f=false


Πες μου όμως και την άποψή σου για τη σημασία που υποδεικνύει ο αγγλικός ορισμός.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πες μου όμως και την άποψή σου για τη σημασία που υποδεικνύει ο αγγλικός ορισμός.



Ο αγγλικός ορισμός μου φαίνεται πλήρως συμβατός με τα ελληνικά παραδείγματά σου. Το willpower δεν έχει τις αρνητικές συμπαραδηλώσεις αυταρχισμού που προϋποθέτει η «επιβολή στους άλλους» και ο ετσιθελισμός του _Χρηστικού_. Ο βολονταρισμός, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν είναι ποτέ βολονταρισμός _επί τινος_. Θα ήθελα ένα παράδειγμα με αρνητική σημασία στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2014)

Θεωρώ ότι αρνητικά κρίνεται η ρομαντική πεποίθηση ότι αρκεί η πολιτική βούληση για να γίνουν εφικτά τα πράγματα που θέλουμε.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Θεωρώ ότι αρνητικά κρίνεται η ρομαντική πεποίθηση ότι αρκεί η πολιτική βούληση για να γίνουν εφικτά τα πράγματα που θέλουμε.



Η αρνητική αυτή κρίση αφορά το αν ο βολονταρισμός είναι ρεαλιστικός, δεν αποτελεί μομφή αυταρχισμού. Άλλο είναι το «σιγά ρε υπεραισιόδοξε», άλλο το «μη μου πατάς τον κάλο».


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2014)

Mα ναι: αρνητικό όπως το _υπεραισιόδοξος_ σε σχέση με τον _αισιόδοξο_ ή η _υπεραναπλήρωση_ σε σχέση με την _αναπλήρωση_.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> Mα ναι: αρνητικό όπως το _υπεραισιόδοξος_ σε σχέση με τον _αισιόδοξο_ ή η _υπεραναπλήρωση_ σε σχέση με την _αναπλήρωση_.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού διαφωνούμε. Εγώ λέω απλώς ότι ο ορισμός του _Χρηστικού _με ξενίζει, γιατί το είδος του αρνητικού προσήμου που δίνει στη λέξη δεν το έχω συναντήσει πουθενά.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 13, 2014)

Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι ο βολονταρισμός είναι μια ακόμα από τις λέξεις που έγιναν γνωστές μέσα από τα σοβιετικά εγχειρίδια κοινωνικοπολιτικής σκέψης (όπως σεχταρισμός, π.χ.) και ότι έχει οπωσδήποτε αρνητικό πρόσημο. Του στιλ: _ο βολονταρισμός του Τάδε που θεωρεί ότι θα μας ακολουθήσουν οι μάζες ενώ δεν είναι ώριμες οι αντικειμενικές συνθήκες_ κλπ.


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Η αρνητική αυτή κρίση αφορά το αν ο βολονταρισμός είναι ρεαλιστικός, δεν αποτελεί μομφή αυταρχισμού.


Ακριβώς αυτό.
Το Petit Robert περιέχει εύστοχο ορισμό: Attitude d'une personne qui croit pouvoir soumettre le réel à ses volontés. Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω και συμφωνώ με τον Πιδύο ότι ο ορισμός του ΧΛΝΓ περιέχει μια βολονταριστική μομφή κατά του βολονταρισμού.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2014)

Καλημέρες. Παίνεψα το Χρηστικό επειδή αντιλήφθηκε την αρνητική σημασία με την οποία χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος σε δημοσιογραφικά και πολιτικά κείμενα. Αλλά δεν το παίνεψα ως προς τον ορισμό. Ο ορισμός του γαλλικού λεξικού είναι άψογος, ενώ τα αγγλικά λεξικά που κοίταξα μένουν στη φιλοσοφική διάσταση της βουλησιαρχίας, με τη βούληση ως υπέρτατη αρχή του σύμπαντος. Το Petit Robert ήταν αυτό που γύρευα.


----------



## Marinos (May 6, 2018)

Χρειάζεται ένας βολονταρισμός μια βουλησιαρχία. Επειδή το θέλω, θα γίνει κιόλας


----------

